

More Mongo than Mongo - notacoward
http://hackingdistributed.com/2015/01/12/more-mongo-than-mongo/

======
chx
I'd recommend retitling to "HyperDex 1.6 has a MongoDB compatibility layer."

------
spb
I'd like to see more of Mongo's would-be usurpers make compatibility layers
like this, letting people switch to a more performant and reliable
implementation without having to overhaul their code.

